# Catering Research and Business Plans



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Can anyone point me in the direction of stats specific to catering? I am trying to write a business plan for an existing wedding catering business, which i may be buying. Trying to find catering stats, (i.e.…growth, industry trends and such) have been a nightmare.
Can anyone help?
Or do you have a business plan that worked for you that I could use as a template and customize for my situation?
Any help would be appreciated.
P.S. I have downloaded templates from the SBA and SCORE. However I am trying to reconfigure restaurant and existing business plans to catering.
Thanks
Frizbee


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I've had a rough time finding anything on it too. I'm working on a school paper covering the catering industry. Just came across these two sites today: National Assn. of Catering Execs and their free research site (they also have a member site) at the NACE Catering Research Institute.

Good luck.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

This looks even better, but you have to pay $48 for membership to access their stuff. There's a link to industry stats on the site.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I had found both of those sites, and indeed thay do look encouraging. However catersouce.com has research specific to their membership. I guess I could include their findings as a sample group.....but it doesn’t have information like industry trends or growth. This is the second year they have conducted research on their membership only. 
NACE seems to me to be more of what I am looking for, but then it becomes about money. 75$ an hour for research, or you get it free with $345.00 membership. If I knew for sure that I was going to get this business, then I might invest the money feeling that the business would reap benefits as well.
I just don't know, this is all so frustrating...grrrr


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Bummer. I've been searching off and on for two weeks and only found those sites today, so I was slightly encouraged. They didn't offer up much free info for me either. What kills me is how much information is out there for UK and other countries regarding trends in the industry. I would have never imagined how little support there is online for the US. Especially given that the NRA has freely available 2005 forecasts for their industry online. Bizarro.


----------



## educator (Jan 26, 2008)

Go to Palo Alto for complete business and marketing plans.


----------



## educator (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you contacted the NRA (National Restaurant Association)?  They have resources on all aspects of our industry.  Also, most community colleges have Hospitality Programs that includes catering.  They should be more than willing to help you! 

Have you tried BIZPLAN?  They have at least 500 free bizplans for review plus resources for the information you are looking for.

Caterpro?


----------

